# video evidence



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

ok so im using the computer not ours but a friend of his. anyway im looking for music in the multimedia and i see videos n there is a pic of him. so i click on it and its a video of him and another woman laying in bed! i find differents videos! im pissed off n i know it was from when i was pg... hes sick. im disgusted and ive ended things im leaving him at his moms as i type this. its sooooo hard n sad. this will be my 3rd relationship! im so done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

when was it? i would ask him if it was before you guys met.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

loveless25 said:


> ok so im using the computer not ours but a friend of his. anyway im looking for music in the multimedia and i see videos n there is a pic of him. so i click on it and its a video of him and another woman laying in bed! i find differents videos! im pissed off n i know it was from when i was pg... hes sick. im disgusted and ive ended things im leaving him at his moms as i type this. its sooooo hard n sad. this will be my 3rd relationship! im so done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What did he say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Couldn't imagine. Texts and chat logs were enough, seeing the act would have killed me.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I also had the misfortune to discover a video of my ex-wife's OM uploaded to her photobucket account of thee two of them engaging in all sorts of sex acts. It nearly drove me insane.

Get into therapy NOW.


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

Its from last august i was pregnant. I remember that day becuz my ultasound was the next day. he told me he HAD to pick up his sister but he would make it. he never showed instead he called me drunk saying his pants were gone and he needed me to call in for him. He swears it was nothing. the other woman is his " friend" i know her! there was no sound they were just laying next to each other and toward the end of the video she grabbed his face n they turned the camera away. There wS another video of him slapping her ass and him recording the other women there. chest on down! wtf. they all claim to be friends. whatever i have male friends and none of them touched me like that! ugh! He says that it was nothing but a bunch of friends. his sister n brother and father were all in the video! they all knew i was pregnant. its so disgusting! there were more videos but it was all to disgusting to watch! right now im at home alone with my baby. he has our car. he just got a job after a year n a half! he sAys hes a different person n he loves us. yeah right! he refuses to tell me anything! thanks for reading and your replies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

morituri said:


> I also had the misfortune to discover a video of my ex-wife's OM uploaded to her photobucket account of thee two of them engaging in all sorts of sex acts. It nearly drove me insane.
> 
> Get into therapy NOW.


ugh sum ppl are sick. i wish u the best. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> What did he say?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


he said it was just a dumb party n his friend was just talking to him. he says he wants to work on our relationship but i dont see that happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> omg. this sounds like what i went through when i was pregnant and a new mom.
> videotapes of baby daddy banging away on some coworker of his...on our couch..while i was working.
> 
> I don't know what kind of man could cheat on his pregnant significant other like that. it's sick.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

loveless25 said:


> he said it was just a dumb party n his friend was just talking to him. he says he wants to work on our relationship but i dont see that happening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty hard betrayal to excuse with a lame excuse like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

loveless25 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes that is soo true! im so done and ready to focus on me and my baby! im excited i hope he learns and becomes a better person. I know hes a great father but a terrible partner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

You can right click the files and go to properties, it will show you the day the file was created, modified and accessed. Don't know if thats any help to you or not. Created is usually the day it was uploaded to the computer so it's not solid but it can provide you some information. If I was you I'd get copies of the file just to have incase you need them for any kind of legal reason.

Best of luck, stay strong! Sorry the world has to be this way...


----------

